# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Badania żył w nogach - żylaki

## Gosia

Jak skutecznie usunąć żylaki? W jaki sposób zadecyduje o tym lekarz? Jakie badania musi przeprowadzić?

----------


## edhel

jeden ze sposobów leczenia żylaków:
http://medtube.pl/watch.php?v=4YcwjgtN9&t=0&a=1

----------

